# to neuter or not to neuter?



## xxmiszCanelaxx (Sep 4, 2009)

ok heres the deal my boyfriend wants to neuter biggie but a lot of my friends want pups of his litter when i mate him so im stuck in a loop my bf says theres to manny pitts in the pound to bring more to this world but my friends say hes a great looking boy and they want his puppys what do u guys think?
heres my boy biggie 9 months old...
































here he is with daddy he doesnt care if daddy wants to castrate him he still loves him


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

neuter him


----------



## xxmiszCanelaxx (Sep 4, 2009)

they say its best to do it by 6 months is it too late?
wouldnt he already develop bad behavior he hasnt started marking yet...


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

my shelter dog wasn't fixed until over 2 years of age (couldn't be helped) but still yet I haven't noticed anything differently from it but someone else could probably better answer that one


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Your boyfriend is right. Unless you work and title your dog, there is no reason to breed him. The reason there are so many pits in the pound is because people think like you. Everyone thinks their dog is so special he should be bred, but are you prepared to home up to 15 pups in a GOOD forever home? You will be amazed how many of your friend dont follow through, or a year later they move or break up with their significant other, and then that pup is homeless at the pound. A good breeder only breeds for a purpose, to improve their line, to create a better dog, etc. They will also be prepared to keep every single puppy if suitable homes cant be found. Do the responsible thing and have your dog neutered.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I neutered my EB at 11 months, which was when he started marking. The behavior stopped, and I have no problems with him.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm with your boyfriend here ...... Neuter him please
Please do your research here and learn about the breed you own and the life a lot end up in due to lack of responsible homes. If your friends want a dog tell them to go adopt you can find plenty of good apbt's waiting on a forever home in a shelter. Or get one from a responsible breeder who do their breeding by contract so that if an owner ever comes in to a situation where they cannot keep the dog the breeder helps them out in some way, heck in some cases they even take the pup back.
Breeding your dog just because your friends want a pup/my dog is so special/ he's my baby/ I want a pup from him to live on, excuses like this are not legit reasons to breed.
I can tell you a story of a friend of mine who bred for that same reason and what happened to 2 of those pups in the hands of a FRIEND for ever changed me and I could never breed any dog of mine for fear of those pups landing in the wrong hands even of someone I trusted. What I saw is for ever imprinted in my memory .....

You can have the dog fixed as young as 5 months and up ...... good luck


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Biggie+Riley= <3

LOL! joking, He is HANDSOME but..I have to agree with everyone else and your man. There are breeders out there that handle that job for us and they develope some great dogs. Don't add to the population of unwanted pits.
But geez, I'd love one of those pups! I'm the biggest sucker for blue fawns


----------



## xxmiszCanelaxx (Sep 4, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Biggie+Riley= <3
> 
> LOL! joking, He is HANDSOME but..I have to agree with everyone else and your man. There are breeders out there that handle that job for us and they develope some great dogs. Don't add to the population of unwanted pits.
> But geez, I'd love one of those pups! I'm the biggest sucker for blue fawns


lol biggie and riley dont sound to bad lol but thanx everyone for ur comments u guys are right and so is my bf he always is  i will be neutering this week...so how does this procedure go? do they cut his testicals off?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i also say neuter him! i think it depends on where you go, some places they cut his little dudes (thats what i call them) open and take stuff out and there's a little flap of skin left, some places cut it off all together so there's nothing there... it's not a difficult procedure, and you can pick him up the next day and bring him home


----------



## xxmiszCanelaxx (Sep 4, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> i also say neuter him! i think it depends on where you go, some places they cut his little dudes (thats what i call them) open and take stuff out and there's a little flap of skin left, some places cut it off all together so there's nothing there... it's not a difficult procedure, and you can pick him up the next day and bring him home


thanx for the info lmao my bf says that almost everybody on this forum is a girl:woof: girl power... hes gonna make a name soon he be on this forum more than me just on my name...


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Our Neuters are in and out with 2 hours. Yu may have to put an Elizabethan collar on him for a few days.
It is just a small incision in the scrotum and a few sutures.


----------



## NMWAPBT (Jan 9, 2010)

if hes got a pedigree dont do it if not go for it


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

NMWAPBT said:


> if hes got a pedigree dont do it if not go for it


Not every dog with a ped is breed worthy.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

My dog has a ped, she has also blown a knee and limps on the other (less than 1 year old), she should never be bred. working a dog will help you find flaws they might have, a housepet should not be bred just because it has a ped.


----------



## xxmiszCanelaxx (Sep 4, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> My dog has a ped, she has also blown a knee and limps on the other (less than 1 year old), she should never be bred. working a dog will help you find flaws they might have, a housepet should not be bred just because it has a ped.


thanx for the info my dog just sleeps inside he is not a housepet tho my bf run him in the park with a bike and also does the flirtpole everyday for atleast 30 mins he just havnt gotten around to try a springpole just yet..


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

xxmiszCanelaxx said:


> thanx for the info my dog just sleeps inside he is not a housepet tho my bf run him in the park with a bike and also does the flirtpole everyday for atleast 30 mins he just havnt gotten around to try a springpole just yet..


Housepet refers to a dog who is not worked. Playing is not working. A working dog competes for titles, or does an actual job, like k9 cop, or seeing eye dog.


----------



## xxmiszCanelaxx (Sep 4, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Housepet refers to a dog who is not worked. Playing is not working. A working dog competes for titles, or does an actual job, like k9 cop, or seeing eye dog.


kk thanx for the info


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

NMWAPBT said:


> if hes got a pedigree dont do it if not go for it


Please inform us why just because a dog has a pedigree he is worth studding out?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Every dog has a pedigree, but not everyone knows what it is. All having a pedigree means is that the dog did not spontaneously appear out of nowhere, that it has ancestors. A pedigree can be scattered as all get-out and full of sub-par dogs, and therefore meaningless or even detrimental.

I agree with neutering the kiddo, and find it interesting that its the boyfriend that wants to do it. Kudos to him! The friends can go find their own dogs, whether through rescue or reputable breeders. Don't breed to supply them. If you haven't made a plan of attack on how to prove your dogs' breeding quality, it probably means you're not ready to take that step and that neutering is a good idea.


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## xxmiszCanelaxx (Sep 4, 2009)

thanx for all the feedback guys im goin this week to neuter...


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

glad to hear it, you wont regret it. 

he is a nice looking boy!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

xxmiszCanelaxx said:


> lol biggie and riley dont sound to bad lol but thanx everyone for ur comments u guys are right and so is my bf he always is  i will be neutering this week...so how does this procedure go? do they cut his testicals off?


He will fast for 24 hours before he goes in. means NO food at all.
He wil go in and they wil prep him, iv exc and will put him under. they do remove his testicals and they stitch him up. all his BAD habits will vanish after his body doesnt produce the hormone needed for breeding. He will not beable to play rough and will require alot of rest and not so stained walks. The vet will tell you more when you talk to him and her and I AM SOOOO HAPPY you are altering him<3<3

I was just at petsmart today and i seen so many pitbulls needing homes it wasnt even funny. I was sickened and very upset with it. They had a litter of 7 week old pups that were just dumped on them at 4 weeks old. A whole litter!!!!!!!!!!!! it was just horrid, all the pit/mixes and pitbulls. =/
I am very happy you are doing the right thing.

=)

he will thank you after and still love you even if he doesn't have his knockers anymore. hehe


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dog, I tend to agree neutering is the way to go


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY your doing the right thing to get him fixed. In the future you are interested in breeding do it the right way and study up on it before you give it a try. Get quality stock and put some show or other titles on them. Do some health testing and then you might have dogs worthy of breeding. It takes a lot to have a litter! I have a litter due in 2 weeks and so far it has cost me over 500 in vet bill and whelping supplies. Not to mention if she has to have a c-section that is another 2-3,000 I will spend on that. Then I have to buy all the puppies shots ($70), get the dew claws removed ($120), feed all the buggers for 12 weeks ($75 or more), Go the vet to check hearts and health 
and deworm ($200), and list goes on. I will be lucky if I break even once they are co-owned. So that is just another reason why you are doing the right thing in getting this dog neutered and do some research if you are thinking of breeding in the future. Don't think I am trying to lecture you  just letting you know what I go through when I breed a litter, it is a lot of work and money to do it the right way.

Welcome to the forum I do not think I have told you that yet and your boy is very handsome!


----------



## xxmiszCanelaxx (Sep 4, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> YAY your doing the right thing to get him fixed. In the future you are interested in breeding do it the right way and study up on it before you give it a try. Get quality stock and put some show or other titles on them. Do some health testing and then you might have dogs worthy of breeding. It takes a lot to have a litter! I have a litter due in 2 weeks and so far it has cost me over 500 in vet bill and whelping supplies. Not to mention if she has to have a c-section that is another 2-3,000 I will spend on that. Then I have to buy all the puppies shots ($70), get the dew claws removed ($120), feed all the buggers for 12 weeks ($75 or more), Go the vet to check hearts and health
> and deworm ($200), and list goes on. I will be lucky if I break even once they are co-owned. So that is just another reason why you are doing the right thing in getting this dog neutered and do some research if you are thinking of breeding in the future. Don't think I am trying to lecture you  just letting you know what I go through when I breed a litter, it is a lot of work and money to do it the right way.
> 
> Welcome to the forum I do not think I have told you that yet and your boy is very handsome!


omg thats soo much money now i think ur crazzy for doing it lol...


----------



## NMWAPBT (Jan 9, 2010)

alright but i dont see any flaws in this dog and the owner has not stated anything i would just not nuter him maybe one day they may want to breed him if the right bitch comes around and well you cant bring the boys back if you know what i mean lol


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

i say you should nuter him!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

All dogs have flaws. Its the people who can't see them who shouldn't be breeding dogs. How can you arrange a mating to improve upon what you cannot yourself recognize?


----------

